# ANY TAMPA BAY RAYS FANS HERE?



## glass man (Oct 20, 2008)

WE NEED SOME RAYS FANS IN HERE! THE PHILLY FANS NEED SOME COMPITITION ! HEY AT THE RISK OF BODILY HARM I WILL ROOT WITH YALL IF THEY AIN'T ENOUGH OF YOU AND I KNOW NOTHING OF THE TEAM! BUT DANG ONE SIDED AIN'T NO FUN! YEP PHILLY FANS CAN BE SCARY[AS I LEARED CAN BOSTON FANS] IF THE BASEBALL PHILLY FANS ARE ANYTHING LIKE THE FOOTBALL FANS! ONCE AT A EAGLES GAME THE HALF TIME SHOW WENT ON TOO LONG AND THE FANS STARTED TO PELT POOR OLE SANTER CLAUSE WITH SNOW BALLS! I KNOW TAMPA FANS WOULDN'T DO THAT![CAUSE NO SNOW AT THE BAY!} YALL WOULD HAVE SHOT HIM WITH ONE OF THOSE CANONS THAT ARE SHOT OFF EVERY TIME THE FOOTBALL TEAM SCORES AGAINST THE ATL. FALCONS! I DON'T HOLD THAT AGAINST TAMPA![AT THE MOMENT[]} COME ON NOW!LETS GET EXCITED BOUT THEM RAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![8D] GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAY HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2008)

OKAY YALL I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL TAMPA BAY RAYS FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! WEDNESDAY NIGHT IT IS ON YOU STEAK AND CHEESE LOVING PHILLY FREAKS![SOME ONE HAS GOT TO GIVE ME SOME AMMUNITION HERE! I JUST DON'T KNOW ENOUGH!] BAY RAYSSSSSSSS BAY RAYSSSSSSSSSSSSS GONNA WIN IT IN.........................4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RICK YALL GOT A CHANCE..................... SLIM TO NONE![] [ HELP ME SOMEONE FROM FLORIDA QUICK ,FEELING KINDA LIKE DAVEY CROCKETT AT THE OLE ALAMO!]!}


----------



## jesster (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry glassman, but its been too long, 1980, since I've been to a parade. philly fans are tough, some of the toughest fans around. we love our sports and our sports teams. maybe its living so close to NJ and NY that pisses us off. watching steinbrenner buy his championships or watching the once great flyers go down the crapper. maybe it was watching iverson bust his butt every game without help or the devils winning game after game. we NEED this one.


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2008)

Only gonna be a TAMPA fan till WENSDAY,CAUSE I KNOW IT GETS SERIOUS THEN! AS A SPORTS FAN ,I KNOW HOW IT IS! JUST HAVING A BIT OF FUN TILL THE SERIS STARTS! HEY JESSTER THAT WAS PRETTY FUNNY WHY YALL BE PISSED OFF![] I THOUGHT I WOULD GET A REAL TAMPA FAN ON HERE! YEP,IF YOU ARE ON ANY TEAM IN PHILLY AND THEY LOVE YA ,YOU ARE LOVED!!! BUT...............WHEW![8D]


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2008)

GREAT PICTURE LOBEY! I remember some ball teams field was built over a old dump. Which one? CAN'T REMEMBER! Anyone else know this or am I hallucinating again?


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2008)

OK SPARKY ,MY BRAIN STILL WORKS SOME! I LOOKED IT UP AND IT WAS OLE EBBETS FIELD BUILT IN 1913 OVER THE SITE OF PIGTOWN GARBAGE DUMP! ANY BODY DIGGING THERE! WOW! BUILT IN 1913!?!? ALREADY GONNA AT LEAST DIG STRAIGHT SIDE COKES! IF PLAYER THERE WAS ALSO A BOTTLE COLLECTOR,WOULD HAVE TO DIG BETWEEN PITCHES! THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN HARD! THE PLAYER STANDING IN CENTER FIELD SCREAMING CAUSE HE JUST DUG A PONTIL AND THE TEAM IS LOSING 14-0![] It is a beautiful day here! Need to go and catch some "RAYS"! WHERE IS GAME ONE GONNA BE PLAYED?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2008)

*P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2008)

LOOKED AT YOUR WEB RICK,PRETTY AMAZING! GO RAYS! R.A.Y.S.= RIGHT AT YALL SUCKERS! JESSTER: LAST TIME SINCE THE ATLANTA FALCONS WON THE SUPER BOWL SINCE 1966 WAS................................NEVER!!!!! We went to the SUPER BOWL ONCE IN 1998! WOW! THE MEDIA WAS EVEN TALKING BOUT THE FALCONS FOR ONCE![HOW DENVER WAS GONNA BEAT US} THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SUPER BOWL I COULDN'T GET ENOUGH! AND BOUT 3 IN THE MORNING AS I WAS SOAKING ALL THE COVERAGE I COULD GET.... EUGENE ROBERSON WAS CAUGHT TRYING TO GET A HOOKER! HIS FAMILY WAS BACK AT THE HOTEL?!?! WIFE,KIDS ETC.! ROBERSON WAS OUR SAFTY AND WAS GOOD! THE FALCONS SWORE IT WOULDN'T AFFECT THEM! RIGHT!! ROBERSON LET A GUY RUN RIGHT BY HIM TO SCORE A TOUCH DOWN. THE FALCONS PLAYED FLAT AND NOTHING LIKE THEY HAD PLAYED ALL YEAR![DIDN'T AFFECT THEM,!} THE ONLY HIGHLIGHT WE BASICALLY HAD WAS TIM DEWIGHT RAN A KICK OFF ALL THE WAY BACK! I HOPE THE FALCONS JUST WIN ONE SUPER BOWL IN MY LIFE TIME! IF I CAN ONLY LIVE TO 150,WELL MAYBE! BUT YEAR AFTER YEAR I LOVE THEM! THAT IS EITHER A REAL FAN OR A FAN NOT FACING REALITY! GO FALCONS! THEY IS 4-2 AFTER ALL! IT COULD HAPPEN![:-] NATURALLY WE ARE IN ONE OF THE TOUGHEST DIVISIONS! TAMPA BAY 5-2 NEW ORLEANS 3-5,NORTH CAROLINA PANTHERS 5-2 WE HAD A BYE WEEK.


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2008)

WELL I TRIED! MAYBE TAMPA FANS ARE THE SILENT TYPE,YOU KNOW RUN SOFTLY AND CARRY A BIG BAT TYPE.DON'T UMERESTERMATE THEM!


----------



## ajohn (Oct 22, 2008)

World Series time is magic time.It,s when every player takes a big sigh cus they made it to the big show,and on the next breath visions of heroics.It's a time when outfielders have no fear of the wall and don't hesitate to sacrifice their bodies on a ball that would normally drop in during the regular season.It's when the older players find that speed they had a few years ago and stretch that hit into one more base cus they know that this may be their last time in the big show.It's when people put their differences aside and unite in a common cause; to will their team to victory!Oh yes my friends, it's magic time.
   My perdiction:If the Ray's can stay within a run in Philly then they'll take it in seven.But if Philly embarasses them in game one,it's Philly in five.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2008)

No words......


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2008)

ALL RIGHT TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT YALL! I THANK YALL FOR MAKING IT EXCITING AND A REASON TO WATCH THE WORLD SERIES,WHICH OTHER WISE I WOULDN'T CARE FOR![NO BRAVES ,NO WATCH} HOPE IT IS A GREAT SERIES!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2008)

Phillys 2 Rays O  let the games begin.


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2008)

DANG!!! I HEARD YOU PHILLY BOYS ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE IN GEORGIA![8D] PHILLIES 1-TAMPA 0


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2008)

[]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 23, 2008)

the Rays are certainly a young talented team. gotta love their manager. 
 we're hoping however that this is the Phils year. 
 just a matter of time till Howard and Rollins start hitting.................


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2008)

THE RAYS WERE IN IT ALL THE WAY LAST NIGHT. BOTH TEAMS LEFT TOO MANY ON BASE . I TOUGHT THE PHILLIES WERE GONNA BREAK IT WIDE OPEN ,BUT THE RAYS GOT OUTTA TROUBLE,AS DID THE PHILLIES.WELL THE PHILLIES DID GOOD TO WIN THE 1ST GAME AWAY. THAT ALWAYS HELPS!


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 23, 2008)

Jamie

 I guess there's to  many nor easters around here[]
 but I gotta go with NL. Not to sure about the next coupla years though Rays should be tough for a long time.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 23, 2008)

> gotta love their manager


 
 Yeah - He's from Hazleton, PA []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah he better start hitting now hes up...
   and there  it goesssss! to the wall! 404


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: cc6pack
> 
> Jamie
> 
> ...


    YEAH DENNIS ,I AM WITH YOU GOTTA GO NL.


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2008)

SORRY BOUT THAT PHILLY FANS! THOUGHT THEY MIGHT PULL IT OUT IN THE 9TH.[&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah the phills were sloppy that game,they better get on the stick!
   And they will.[]


----------

